# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  New Girl

## megan999

I missed the first 3 episodes of this ace comedy, currently showing on C4 in UK on Fridays. How can I catch up?

I understand that Jess is a teacher, but why does she have models as friends, e.g. her ex-boyfriend?

----------


## lizann

Is it on 4OD?

It is a great show very funny love Schmidt the best myself

----------

megan999 (14-02-2012)

----------


## megan999

> Is it on 4OD?
> 
> It is a great show very funny love Schmidt the best myself


What is 4OD?

----------


## tammyy2j

> What is 4OD?


http://www.channel4.com/programmes/4od

Channel 4 Player

----------

megan999 (14-02-2012)

----------


## megan999

Thanks guys :Smile: 
Just finished watching "Wedding" episode 3. Hilarious! :Heart: Nick
Unfortunately episodes 1 and 2 have expired on 4od :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Love this scene

----------

megan999 (15-02-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

It's not the best sitcom I've seen but it's okay.

----------


## megan999

Does anyone know why New Girl isn't showing on Channel4 on Friday 23 March, and when are they planning to show the next episode? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does anyone know why New Girl isn't showing on Channel4 on Friday 23 March, and when are they planning to show the next episode? Thanks


Yes C4 seems to have stopped showing it anyone know why?

----------


## tammyy2j

Zooey Deschanel's sitcom New Girl will return to UK screens later this month, it has been confirmed.

New Girl will now air on E4 rather than Channel 4 because the broadcaster believes the show has a stronger appeal with the sister channel's younger audience, reports Broadcast.

New Girl still has 13 episodes of its 24-episode run to air in the UK.

A Channel 4 rep said: "We're constantly looking at what's best for our content across the portfolio of channels and while we were very happy with New Girl's performance on C4, we saw that the profile of New Girl was skewing significantly younger than the C4 slot average and was more in line with the E4 target demographic.

"E4 is the ideal UK home for Jess and the guys and we're very excited to see them move there in June."

New Girl has been picked up for a second series by Fox in the US and has been a ratings hit.

The comedy - starring Deschanel, Jack Johnson, Max Greenfield and Lamorne Morris - picked up decent figures in the 8.30pm slot on Fridays on Channel 4, but proved even more successful on the broadcaster's catch-up services, regularly topping their monthly charts.

----------

megan999 (27-06-2012), N.Fan (20-06-2012)

----------


## megan999

Thanks for the update tammyy2j. Unfortunately I went through the whole of my TV programme for the rest of June, on E4 and couldn't see New Girl anywhere!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Thanks for the update tammyy2j. Unfortunately I went through the whole of my TV programme for the rest of June, on E4 and couldn't see New Girl anywhere!


I have seen it advertised as coming soon on E4 but no date given yet

----------

megan999 (28-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

E4 have announced via their facebook page that season one will recommence on Tuesday the 10th of July at 9pm

----------

lizann (30-06-2012)

----------


## megan999

> E4 have announced via their facebook page that season one will recommence on Tuesday the 10th of July at 9pm


Thanks for letting us know. Can't wait, need my New Girl fix  :Big Grin:

----------


## megan999

> E4 have announced via their facebook page that season one will recommence on Tuesday the 10th of July at 9pm


It will be a double bill, starting with the episode "The Landlord". 

source: Geek Town website

----------

lizann (03-07-2012)

----------


## lizann

This should repeat it from the start I cant remember where it stopped

----------


## megan999

Does anyone know whether Tuesdays will be the usual slot time for New Girl?

----------


## megan999

> This should repeat it from the start I cant remember where it stopped


The last episode on Channel 4 was called "Jess and Julia".
Nick's new lawyer girlfriend, Julia, helps Jess fight a traffic ticket, but it results in a fight between the two girls. Meanwhile, Winston reunites with Shelby (Kali Hawk), an ex-lover of his.

----------


## megan999

> This should repeat it from the start I cant remember where it stopped


The last episode on Channel 4 was called "Jess and Julia".
Nick's new lawyer girlfriend, Julia, helps Jess fight a traffic ticket, but it results in a fight between the two girls. Meanwhile, Winston reunites with Shelby (Kali Hawk), an ex-lover of his.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does anyone know whether Tuesdays will be the usual slot time for New Girl?


Thursday seems to be E4's comedy night so it might be moved 

It will get a repeat once or twice again over the weekend on E4

----------

megan999 (12-07-2012)

----------


## megan999

What exactly does Schmidt do for a living?

----------


## tammyy2j

It is also on late Friday nights on Channel 4

----------


## megan999

Does anyone know when they're showing Season 2 in the UK?
By the way, Nick & Jess should sooo get together!! :Wub:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does anyone know when they're showing Season 2 in the UK?
> By the way, Nick & Jess should sooo get together!!


My guess is early 2013 it is just back now in the USA

----------

megan999 (03-10-2012)

----------


## lizann

yay season 3 back on e4 next tuesday

----------

kaz21 (10-06-2014)

----------

